# moving to rome



## carloss (May 9, 2013)

Hi I will be moving to rome in October. I have 2 kids, age 6 and 3. Would appreciate some information on schools, Neighbourhoods to live with families, and some other info that you believe wold be nice to have to prepare for the trip. 

Thanks, Carlos


----------

